# Post your favorite boot animations and splashes!



## Trident (Jun 7, 2011)

Post your favorite boot animations and splash images! We're looking for a few good ones of each to include in the totally new and improved Das BAMF Toolkit.


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this is my favorite splash that I've created:


----------



## Team MagnaM0d (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I made these two boot animations, but don't have either of the animated .gif images at the moment. You can check out the "screen shots" of them and/or try them out for yourself. Download links are below the screen shots. 
I have some more but these are my favorite, and I can't find the others right now either lol


















Android/Carbonish Animation

Galaxy S Animation​


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the one I have been using
View attachment 88

And one I just created
View attachment 98


----------



## Trident (Jun 7, 2011)

scsa20 said:


> Well this is my favorite splash that I've created:


Love it! Added to the toolkit. 


Team MagnaM0d said:


> Well, I made these two boot animations, but don't have either of the animated .gif images at the moment. You can check out the "screen shots" of them and/or try them out for yourself. Download links are below the screen shots.
> I have some more but these are my favorite, and I can't find the others right now either lol
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Both have been added to the toolkit. 


packruler said:


> Here is the one I have been using
> View attachment 167
> 
> And one I just created
> View attachment 179


The first image you attached was WAY too small for me to convert into a splash image. The second, however, was perfect and has been converted and added to the toolkit.

Thank you for your contributions everyone!


----------

